# OT: gmail-abmahnung - brauche hilfe

## Neo1907

hallo und guten morgen..

wie sicher schon einige mitbekommen haben, gehen zur zeit vermehrt abmahnungen gegen gmail-nutzer umher.

mich hats leider auch erwicht Sad

mir wurde jetzt auferlegt knapp 1000 zu zahlen..

da ich noch zur schule gehe und das geld unmöglich allein aufbringen kann bitte ich euch um eure hilfe..

habe hier eine kleine übersicht gemacht um den verlauf des ganzen nachzuverfolgen

http://abmahnung.gentoohowto.de/

es muss nicht viel sein, aber ich kanns einfach nicht allein tragen..

und hier sind bestimmt einige die schon ihr "eigenes" geld verdienen.. den ein oder anderen euro habt ihr vielleicht..

über gegenleistungen kann man gerne sprechen (subdomain, webspace, bnc etc...) ich würde meine domain auch gern für ein gentoo-projekt bereitstellen (ich habe sowieso nicht mehr die zeit für die page).. kontaktiert mich einfach..

mfg

----------

## chrib

Wie wäre es mit der Alternative, dass Problem erst einmal mit einem Rechtsanwalt zu besprechen, bevor Du die Abmahnung anerkennst. Ansonsten steht auf Deiner Webseite ja auch ein Link zu einer Heise-Newsmeldung, in der eine Telefonnummer von Google angegeben ist. Wende Dich doch auch einmal an die. Aber abgesehen davon, Rechtsanwalt für Markenrechtsfragen aufsuchen.

HTH

----------

## Royal

So wie auf Heise beschrieben, hast du versucht, dich illegal (was auch meine Meinung ist) zu bereichern... Sowas soll ich unterstützen?

----------

## Neo1907

also das man bei google anrufen soll, ist irgendwie von heise "erfunden" oder so.. ich habe dort nämlich angerufen und die meinten, das gmail in deutschland noch nicht offiziell vertretten ist und sie deshalb nichts unternehmen können..

und die abmahnung habe ich schon unterschrieben und zurückgeschickt, jedoch habe ich den teil das ich die ca. 1000 zahlen soll weggestrichen und nur anerkannt, das ich auskunft gebe über die aktion.

dies haben die jedoch ignoriert und fordern mich jetzt trotzdem auf zu bezahlen.. es sind "nur" die anwaltskosten der gegenseite, schadensersatz haben die nicht verlangt.. sind aber trotzdem fast 1000..

@Royal:

ich weiß das es nicht geschickt war die dinger zu verkaufen.. waren auch nur 7 die ich damit verdient hab ^^

illegal ist es nicht.. es steht zwar in den agb´s von google das man nicht verkaufen soll oder so.. aber google hat das nie gestört, im gegenteil, die freuen sich sogar das somit ihr mail-dienst bekannter wird..

aber gut war es nicht von mir, da geb ich dir recht..

----------

## primat

Also wirklich, wie kannst Du sowas einfach unterschreiben, ohne eine Anwalt zu konsultieren? Es geht immerhin um 1000. Ich kann Dir nur raten: 

WENDE DICH AN EINE ANWALT!

Gruss

primat

----------

## b3cks

 *Neo1907 wrote:*   

> @Royal:
> 
> ich weiß das es nicht geschickt war die dinger zu verkaufen.. waren auch nur 7� die ich damit verdient hab ^^
> 
> illegal ist es nicht.. es steht zwar in den agb´s von google das man nicht verkaufen soll oder so.. aber google hat das nie gestört, im gegenteil, die freuen sich sogar das somit ihr mail-dienst bekannter wird..
> ...

 

Gmail ist momentan immer noch BETA und jeder User der einen Gmail-Account hat sollte sich freuen. der verkauf von Accounts ist untersagt, dass steht so in den AGBs und somit ist es auch illegal, wenn du es trotzdem tust. Man darf auch keine accounts von GMX, web.de, Hotmail etc. verkaufen.

Das mit dem wegstreichen war schon mal halbwegs intelligent. Am besten ist, wenn du dir nen anwalt schnappst und dich erst einmal beraten lässt, aber wie Royal schon sagte: Unterstützen sollte man dich eigentlich nicht und wenn man scheiße baut, sollte man auch dafür gerade stehen. MMn ist dies ein klarer Fall.

----------

## Neo1907

och kommt schon.. jeder macht mal fehler..

und es war ja auch nicht um geld damit zu verdienen, sondern in erster linie wollte ich ein paar gute bewertungen bei ebay bekommen und ich konnte mein neues paypal-konto ausprobieren.. so ein aufwand mach ich ja net wegen den paar euro..

----------

## b3cks

 *Neo1907 wrote:*   

> och kommt schon.. jeder macht mal fehler..
> 
> und es war ja auch nicht um geld damit zu verdienen, sondern in erster linie wollte ich ein paar gute bewertungen bei ebay bekommen und ich konnte mein neues paypal-konto ausprobieren.. so ein aufwand mach ich ja net wegen den paar euro..

 

Jaja, nu komm. Bewertungen bei eBay ist klar. Die will man immer, aber das mit dem PayPal... 

Jeder macht macht Fehler, ob große oder kleine, da hast du vollkommen Recht nur muss - wie schon gesagt - auch jeder dafür gerade stehen.

Frag mal lieber deine Eltern und Freunde.

----------

## oscarwild

Ich denke nicht, dass man Dich wirklich dafür belangen kann - Du hast das Produkt eines dritten im Glauben benutzt, dass die Benutzung vollkommen legal ist. Ärger sollte allenfalls Google bekommen - sofern sich die Dienste beider Parteien so ähnlich sind, dass das Markenrecht wirklich verletzt ist. Ich würde die Zahlung nicht leisten, und mich umgehend an einen Anwalt wenden - hoffentlich bist Du rechtschutzversichert.

Dafür, dass Du persönlichen Profit daraus ziehen wolltest oder gezogen hast, sollte Dir eigentlich aber Google ein Verfahren anhängen. Einen ähnlichen Schlauberger, der bei HP kostenlose Druckerreparaturkits bezogen hat, und auf eBay für 5 - 10 Euro verkauft hat, habe ich in der Vergangenheit höchstpersönlich bei HP hingehängt - ich finde ein solches Verhalten zum kotzen, auch wenns "nur" Kleinbeträge sind. 

Jetzt rumzuheulen und darauf zu hoffen, dass andere für Dich einspringen... sorry, aber wenn ich was ausgefressen habe, muss ich auch selbst dafür gerade stehen. Dass Du Schüler bist, ist kein Argument - solltest Du die 1000,- Euro wirklich bezahlen müssen, kannst Du jederzeit nebenher jobben gehen; das ist ärgerlich, aber auch Sinn der Sache.

Bei den Käufern dieser Einladungen muss ich mich allerdings auch fragen, was einen dazu bewegt, 7 Euro für etwas hinzublättern, was man vergleichbar woanders kostenlos haben kann...

----------

## treibholz

Moment, seh ich das richtig? Du hast gmail-Accounts bei eBay verkauft? Bist Du denn total bescheuert? Das verstösst nicht nur gegen die AGBs von gmail, sondern wahrscheinlich auch gegen die von eBay!

Ich hoffe Du bist wenigstens unter 18 und damit noch nicht voll geschäftsfähig!

Ausserdem verkauft man nix, was man selbst umsonst kriegt, was eigentlich jeder umsonst kriegt, das verstößt ja schon allein gegen den gesunden Menschenverstand! (das dann allerdings zu kaufen noch viel mehr!) Ich verkauf ja auch keine Luft!

Treibholz

----------

## primat

Eigenlich darf er bei Ebay überhaupt nicht Handeln, wenn er noch nicht 18 ist. In diesem Fall könnte es aber ein Vorteil sein. 

All diese Dinge kann ein Anwalt beurteilen. Die Juristerei ist so kompliziert, dass da ein Laie nicht durchsieht. Du könntest zur Erhellung des juristischen Sachverhalts mal bei www.jurathek.de posten. Aber ich würde dort nicht um finanzielle Unterstützung bitten.

Gruss

primat

----------

## Neo1907

das es nicht gut war weiß ich inzwischen..

soweit ich weiß, hat google schon mit dem typ kontakt aufgenommen.. dieser verklagt aber lieber kleiner leute und wagt sich wohl nicht an so ein unternehmen wie google heran.. wohlgemerkt, ich bin nicht der einzige.. wenn man sich so im internet umhört sind meherer hundert betroffen..

ich merks schon, hier will mir anscheint nicht wirklich einer helfen..

aber wie wärs wenn ich euch dafür mein komplette domain zur verfügung stelle.. eignet sich super um alle tutorials, howto´s etc. über gentoo zu veröffentlichen.. ansonsten geht die page unter, da ich keine motivation mehr hab sie weiter aufzubauen..

----------

## b3cks

 *Neo1907 wrote:*   

> das es nicht gut war weiß ich inzwischen..
> 
> soweit ich weiß, hat google schon mit dem typ kontakt aufgenommen.. dieser verklagt aber lieber kleiner leute und wagt sich wohl nicht an so ein unternehmen wie google heran.. wohlgemerkt, ich bin nicht der einzige.. wenn man sich so im internet umhört sind meherer hundert betroffen..
> 
> ich merks schon, hier will mir anscheint nicht wirklich einer helfen..
> ...

 

Wenn du vor Gericht musst, sag bescheid. Ich kann dir sagen, wie das abläuft.  :Very Happy: 

Mit der Domain wirst du wohl auch keinen Erfolg haben. Alles was man an HOWTOs braucht findet man auf (de.)gentoo-wiki.com oder gleich gentoo.de/.org.

----------

## Neo1907

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *Neo1907 wrote:*   das es nicht gut war weiß ich inzwischen..
> 
> soweit ich weiß, hat google schon mit dem typ kontakt aufgenommen.. dieser verklagt aber lieber kleiner leute und wagt sich wohl nicht an so ein unternehmen wie google heran.. wohlgemerkt, ich bin nicht der einzige.. wenn man sich so im internet umhört sind meherer hundert betroffen..
> 
> ich merks schon, hier will mir anscheint nicht wirklich einer helfen..
> ...

 

na dann lass mal hören wie das abläuft..

ich weiß im moment nicht wie ichs machen soll.. einfach irgendwie bezahlen, oder auf ne verhandlung ankommen lassen.. falls ich dann aber verlieren sollte, wirds noch teurer...

----------

## oscarwild

 *Neo1907 wrote:*   

> aber wie wärs wenn ich euch dafür mein komplette domain zur verfügung stelle.. eignet sich super um alle tutorials, howto´s etc. über gentoo zu veröffentlichen.. ansonsten geht die page unter, da ich keine motivation mehr hab sie weiter aufzubauen..

 

Ist das jetzt als Drohung zu verstehen (keiner hilft mir, dann mache ich die Domain dicht) oder ein Versprechen?

"...Euer GentooHowTo - Team" *hust*... Du hast aber irgendwie schon eine Vorliebe dafür, Dir unpassende Schuhe anzuziehen? Na zum Glück möchtest Du uns die Domain nicht über ebay verkaufen...

----------

## Neo1907

keine drohung und kein versprechen.. wollte damit nur sagen, das ich da nix mehr dran machen werd und falls jemand interesse hat.....

weiß grad net das du mit deinem kommentar bezwecken willst.. aber naja..

----------

## b3cks

 *Neo1907 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> na dann lass mal hören wie das abläuft..
> 
> ich weiß im moment nicht wie ichs machen soll.. einfach irgendwie bezahlen, oder auf ne verhandlung ankommen lassen.. falls ich dann aber verlieren sollte, wirds noch teurer...

 

Lass dich erstmal von einem guten Anwalt beraten. Das kostet auch nix. Der wird dir sagen, was sinnvoll ist und dann kannst du weiter sehen.

Wie das dann abläuft sag ich dir dann. Aber im großen und ganzen isses nix wildes und da du wohl noch jung bist, drücken die eh irgendwo ein Auge zu. Bekommst nur einfache Fragen gestellt und den Rest macht dein Anwalt.

----------

## slick

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Ist das jetzt als Drohung zu verstehen (keiner hilft mir, dann mache ich die Domain dicht) oder ein Versprechen?
> 
> "...Euer GentooHowTo - Team" *hust*... Du hast aber irgendwie schon eine Vorliebe dafür, Dir unpassende Schuhe anzuziehen? Na zum Glück möchtest Du uns die Domain nicht über ebay verkaufen...

 

Ich kann Neo1907 durchaus verstehen. Andererseits hast Du nicht ganz unrecht oscarwild.

@ Neo1907

Nimm Dir die Ratschläge zu Herzen und besorg Dir einen Anwalt. Schon allein das Du das Ding unterschrieben (wenn auch gewisses rausgestrichen) zurückgeschickt hast kann ein Strick um Deinen Hals werden.  Andererseits muß ich sagen bist größtenteils selber schuld. Wer hier so klug ist das Thema mit OT zu kennzeichnen kennt sich erwieserner Maßen gut in der Materie aus und braucht jetzt nicht das arme Opfer spielen. 

Ansonsten gehört das Thema nicht wirklich hierher. 

 :Arrow:  http://www.recht.de/phpbb/

----------

## primat

Na slick jetzt noch einen, dann ists geschafft mit den 600

 :Wink: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *treibholz wrote:*   

> [...]Ich verkauf ja auch keine Luft!

 

Du vielleicht nicht. Aber schau mal da...  :Wink: 

 :Laughing:  http://www.wortfilter.de/kurios/0301/wlan.htm  :Laughing: 

----------

## ian!

War da nicht mal was, daß handschriftlich gemachte Änderungen an Verträgen nichtig sind?

----------

## Anarcho

Aber doch nur wenn es nur in einer Ausführung des Vertrages anders ist.

So zum Beispiel bei Mietvertägen. Wenn nur der Mieter oder nur der Vermieter was ändern, dann gilt das natürlich nicht.

Oder gibt es da doch noch andere Fälle? 

Wer studiert(e) Jura hier?

----------

## Ezekeel

Kann mir einer sagen wieso der Thread offen bleibt?!? 

Es ist eine Unverschämtheit größten Maßes Gmail Accounts bei Ebay zu verticken - kein Mensch der so mieß abzockt hat hilfe verdient!!

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Mal abgesehen davon, ob es richtig war oder nicht...

So etwas darf man m. E. nicht nachgeben. Es kommt zur Zeit in Mode, ofmtals wegen Banalitäten, unangemessene juristische Drohungen gegen Schwächere auszusprechen, um ihnen so Geld aus den Rippen zu leiern. Da steckt doch viel mehr kriminelle Energie dahinter. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, gab es bei keiner solchen Sache bisher einen Präzedenz-Fall, da diese Anwälte nach einem ersten Widerstand meist kuschen.

----------

## Anarcho

Da muss ich dir recht geben.

Finde sowas auch ne frechheit. Vielleicht hilft das ja mal...

----------

## chrib

In dem Fall dürfte allerdings die Sache bereits gegessen sein, da er ja die Abmahnung unterzeichnet hat (IANAL). Wie es sich jetzt allerdings mit den Abmahnkosten verhält, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Allerdings sollte Nero1907 jetzt tunlichst vermeiden, nochmals Gmail-Accounts auf Ebay oder sonstwie zu verkaufen, denn dann kann es richtig teuer werden.

Und noch meine ganz persönliche Meinung:

Wer eine Abmahnung erhält und einfach kopflos drauf handelt ohne einen Rechtsanwalt zu konsultieren, der sollte im Nachhinein nicht wild rumjammern dass er die Abmahnkosten nicht tragen kann. Als juristischer Laie kann man sich einfach nur falsch verhalten.

----------

## Ragin

@Neo:

Anwalt nehmen ist immer gut.

Und für die Zukunft: Wenn dir einer eine Abmahnung oder sonstwas schickt, wo du dir nicht sicher bist ob das so sein kann geh zum Anwalt. Die sind dafür da dich aus so einem Schlamassel rauszuziehen.

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass es ja nicht weiter schlimm ist die Accounts (abgesehen davon, dass google das verbietet...aber wenn das nicht wäre) bei eBay zu verkaufen. Immerhin kaufen das auch nur Leute, die das haben wollen und somit auch wissen was es ist und das sie so nicht rankommen. Und wenn es keiner haben will kaufts auch keiner. Und eine arme alte Oma, die keine Ahnung hat wird bestimmt bei eBay keinen Gmail Account kaufen -> ists keine Abzocke, sondern einfach ein weiterverkaufen.

Wenn ihr was geschenkt bekommen habt, was ihr nicht wollt/braucht und niemanden habt der es haben will (auch nicht geschenkt), dann schmeißt ihr es ja auch nicht einfach weg, obwohl es andere best. noch nutzen können. Also wirds halt irgendwo verkauft. Wenn das unrecht ist ist es auch eine Frechheit, dass wenn ich etwas verkaufe (was sogar Originalverpackt und ungeöffnet ist) und mir jemand weniger geben will als es im Laden wert ist, nur weil es nicht direkt aus dem Laden kommt. Oder die Feilscherei in manchen Geschäften. Die müssen auch Mieten/Mitarbeiter usw. bezahlen. Das wäre dann die "Abzocke" umgekehrt.

Von daher finde ich, dass hier einige arg überreagieren, weil der arme Kerl die Dinger bei eBay verkauft hat. Vielleicht hätte er besser auf die AGB achten sollen, aber das ist was anderes. Jemanden als Abzocker hinzustellen, weil er was verkauft, was er nicht braucht und halt grad noch geschenkt bekommen hat ist ein bisschen arg.

Zusätzlich frage ich mich, wie G-Mail überhaupt darauf kommt Gmail-Nutzer/Verkäufer zu verklagen, da diese ja keine Verletzung auf deren Seite vorliegen haben. Solange die keine Dinge die in direkter Verbindung mit G-mail stehen verkaufen oder zu unrecht nutzen haben die doch gar keine Grundlage für eine Abmahnung oder sehe ich da was falsch?

Sonst fange ich nachher auch gleich mit Massenhaften Abmahnungen an, weil jemand etwas hat, was ähnlich klingt wie etwas von mir geschütztes.

So langsam wirds hier echt wie in Amerika...Fehlen nur noch die Softwarepatente und dann werden solche Geldgeilen Firmen wie G-Mail über Nacht stinkreich, weil sie für Sinnlosaktionen und unrechte Patente auch noch eine Grundlage haben.

----------

## Neo1907

danke Ragin !

das ist der erst wirklich konstruktive beitrag hier..

und ich sehe es im prinzip genauso wie du.. wenns jemand en account haben will und adfür auch noch en  bezahlen will, warum nicht?!?

naja, mal sehen wie ichs jetzt machen werde..

----------

## Anarcho

Das da direkt rumgeklagt wird sehe ich auch mit geteilter Meinung. 

Aber beim dem verkauften "Artikel" handelt es sich nicht wie du schreibst um ein Geschenk, denn Geschenk würde Eigentum bedeuten. 

Er kann lediglich Leute einladen, somit einen Service anbieten. Dieser ist aber laut AGB von Google nicht zum Verkauf zu missbrauchen. 

Also nutzt er den Service von Google um sich selber zu bereichern. Das verstösst mindestens gegen die guten Sitten (und gegen die oben erwähnten AGBs)

Ich frage mich zwar ernsthaft was an einem Gmail-Account so toll sein soll. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann man den nicht mal per IMAP oder POP3 abrufen. Ausserdem wird die mail gescannt und ich bekomme Werbung. Ich würde da nichtmal mitmachen wenn ich dafür 7  bezahlt bekommen würde. 

Keine Ahnung wer so unglaublich dämlich ist für sowas zu bezahlen.

Aber wenn mir hier jemand erklären kann was an Gmail so toll ist, wäre ich schon dankbar. Ich halte das für das weitverbreitete "Inn-sein"...

----------

## b3cks

 *Neo1907 wrote:*   

> danke Ragin !
> 
> und ich sehe es im prinzip genauso wie du.. wenns jemand en account haben will und adfür auch noch en � bezahlen will, warum nicht?!?
> 
> 

 

Man würde sich nach diesem Satz beinahe wünschen, dass du blechen musst.

Stell dir mal vor du schreibst ein richtig gutes WebBrowser Game woführ du dir die Nächte um die Ihren gehauen hast und lädst 500 User zum closed Betatest ein. Du sagst ausdrücklich, dass die Accounts nicht weiter gegeben oder sogar verkauft werden dürfen und irgendwann bekommst du mit, dass 100 User davon bei eBay ihre Zugangsdaten verkaufen und machen damit 10¤ Gewinn pro Account.

Wäre dir das egal?

BTW: Meine Meinung und Anarcho hat vollkommen Recht mit der gesetzlichen Lage.

----------

## reptile

irgendwer meinte, dass verkaufen von accounts sei illegal; das ist natürlich blödsinn, illegal ist, was der gesetzgeber sagt. und das ist (noch?) nicht google. zivilrechtlich ist das was anderes. aber da sollte der kläger dann google // neo sein, nicht dieser giersen oder wie der heisst.

bleibt die sache mit der markenrechtsverletzung; wenn der typ das wirklich ernst meint, wird er auch damit durchkommen, denke ich, da er halt die marke hält. wenn nicht, wird der anwalt froh sein, von einigen wenigen die kohle einkassiert zu haben. und diejenigen, die sich wehren, nicht weiter verfolgen. allerdings liegt das eben nicht in deiner hand, neo, sondern in der vom kläger. du hast ja jetzt schon eine unterlassungserklärung unterzeichnet, deinen guten willen hast du zumindest gezeigt. ruf doch einfach mal bei dem typen an und frag ihn, ob er bereit wäre, es bei der unterlassungserklärung ohne kohle zu belassen. vielleicht auch mit dem hinweis, dass es nach so viel publicity (man denke an heise und golem) wohl nicht wieder vorkommen dürfte... vielleicht hilft das ja schon, oder drück den preis (das würde ich aber auch _nur_ nach rücksprache mit nem anwalt tun).

----------

## oscarwild

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Wenn ihr was geschenkt bekommen habt, was ihr nicht wollt/braucht und niemanden habt der es haben will (auch nicht geschenkt), dann schmeißt ihr es ja auch nicht einfach weg, obwohl es andere best. noch nutzen können. Also wirds halt irgendwo verkauft.

 

Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist Neo1907 nicht Eigentümer von N überflüssigen Accounts, die er veräussert hat, sondern ist lediglich ein gmail-Mitglied. Interessenten können sich dort nicht selbst registreiren, sondern nur auf persönliche Einladung eines Mitglieds.

Die Idee ist natürlich einfach: Ohne eigentlich etwas dafür tun zu müssen, lädt ein dreistes Mitglied gegen Bezahlung andere zur Mitgliedschaft ein.

Übrigens, zur Frage, ob das verwerflich ist: die aktuelle Visa-Afäre in DE weist ein ganz ähnliches Prinzip auf. Da kamen auch ein paar Schlauberger auf die Idee, gegen Kohle Einladungen zu verschicken - wenn auch mit heftigeren Konsequenzen.

 *Neo1907 wrote:*   

> und ich sehe es im prinzip genauso wie du.. wenns jemand en account haben will und adfür auch noch en  bezahlen will, warum nicht?!?

 

Schwupp, kaum glaubt er, wieder etwas Land zu gewinnen, da war Schluss mit der Reue. Viel Spaß beim Jobben.

----------

## Neo1907

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *Neo1907 wrote:*   danke Ragin !
> 
> und ich sehe es im prinzip genauso wie du.. wenns jemand en account haben will und adfür auch noch en � bezahlen will, warum nicht?!?
> 
>  
> ...

 

es wäre super werbung für mein spiel, die mir nach dem beta-test jede menge user garantieren würde!

dein vergleich ist aber schlecht.. nicht google hat mir ne abmahnung geschickt, sondern ne privatperson.. weil ich accounts unter dem namen gmail verkauft habe.. diese privatperson hat sich den spruch "G-mail.. und die Post geht ab" oder so ähnlic patentieren lassen und sagt jetzt ich würde seine marke verletzten.. WENN diese markenrechtsverletztung rechtens ist, dann sollte er gegen google vorgehen und nicht gegen benutzer von gmail..

bei der moralischen frage, ob es richtig war die dinger zu verkaufen oder nicht, geb ich dir ja recht.. es war net ok.. aber dein vergleich is falsch..

----------

## psyqil

 *Neo1907 wrote:*   

> WENN diese markenrechtsverletztung rechtens ist, dann sollte er gegen google vorgehen und nicht gegen benutzer von gmail..

 Im Gegensatz zu Dir ist Google nicht auf dem deutschen Markt aktiv, und er geht auch nicht gegen Benutzer vor.

----------

## Advo

Gleich vorneweg: IANAL(Y), auch wenn's mein Nickname vermuten läßt  :Very Happy: . Und Markenrecht ist auch nicht mein Spezialgebiet. Daher nur ein paar allgemeine Anmerkungen:

Mit einer unterschriebenen Unterlassungserklärung aus der Abmahnung gibt man in der Regel den Markenrechtsverstoß zu und verpflichtet sich, die beanstandete Handlung in Zukunft zu unterlassen. Sonst drohen die in der Erklärung angedrohten Strafgelder. Davon unabhängig ist der Anspruch auf Erstattung der Rechnung des abmahnenden Anwalts. Der wird bei einer zu recht erfolgten Abmahnung fällig, weil der Markeninhaber rechtlichen Beistand benötigt, um seine Rechte zu wahren. Daran lassen die Gerichte normalerweise keinen Zweifel. Das Wegstreichen der Rechnung hat daher keinen wirklichen Effekt.

Woran man vielleicht drehen kann, ist die Höhe der Anwaltsrechnung. Grundlage dafür ist der Streitwert. Den kann der Anwalt hier mehr oder weniger selbst festlegen, auch da sind die Gerichte relativ großzügig. Wenn der Verstoß nur gering war (wie oft? wieviel Gewinn etc), kann man den vielleicht etwas handeln. Der gegnerische Anwalt wird ja ein paar mehr von den Dingern verschickt und keine Lust haben, jedem Euro hinterherzurennen.

Inzwischen ist ja in einem ähnlichen Fall eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen einen abgemahnten ergangen, also scheinen die Abmahnungen einigermaßen wasserdicht zu sein.

~ Advo

----------

## chrib

 *Neo1907 wrote:*   

> es wäre super werbung für mein spiel, die mir nach dem beta-test jede menge user garantieren würde!
> 
> dein vergleich ist aber schlecht.. nicht google hat mir ne abmahnung geschickt, sondern ne privatperson.. weil ich accounts unter dem namen gmail verkauft habe.. diese privatperson hat sich den spruch "G-mail.. und die Post geht ab" oder so ähnlic patentieren lassen und sagt jetzt ich würde seine marke verletzten.. WENN diese markenrechtsverletztung rechtens ist, dann sollte er gegen google vorgehen und nicht gegen benutzer von gmail..
> 
> 

 

Google hat eine Rechtsabteilung und ausserdem das Kapital, einen Rechtsstreit um die Wortmarke auszutragen. Eine Privatperson hingegen nicht. Deshalb stürzt sich die Anwaltskanzlei ja auf die kleinen Leute. Viele sind halt beim Anblick einer Unterlassungserklärung sowie der Kostennote der Kanzlei eingeschüchtert und unterschreiben und zahlen lieber, anstatt einen Rechtsanwalt aufzusuchen. Auch nett ist der Trick, die Frist zur Einreichung der Unterlassungserklärung möglichst kurz zu setzen, um noch einen weiteren Zeitdruck auf das Opfer auszuüben.

PS: Alles IANAL natürlich.

----------

## Anarcho

Edit: bezieht sich auf Neo's Post, war zu langsam...

Es war KEINE privateperson! Dieser UNTERNEHMER betreibt einen Webmail-Service der nicht nur im Namen dem von google ähnelt. 

Daher ist das schon nicht so ganz abwägig. Warum die User verklagt werden, kann ich dir auch nicht 100%-ig nachvollziehen. Aber es werden ja lediglich solche verklagt, die damit Handel treiben. Und das lässt die Sache doch in einem ganz anderen Licht erscheinen.

Er möchte Geld verdienen und hat dazu die teure Marke (die kosten echt ein schweine geld!) und du auch. Dies ist ein Interessenskonflikt bei dem er die stärkeren Rechte hat (nämlich seine Marke, und du, hm,... KEINE!)

Und eine privateperson würde sich wohl kaum eine Marke leisten, denn im Gegensatz zu einem Patent lässt sich damit kein Geld verdienen (jedenfalls nicht direkt).

----------

## ossi

Auch wenn ein OT davorsteht. 

Was soll (entschuldigt meinen etwas rauen Ton) dieser Scheiss hier im Forum !?

Burschi hat mit dem Feuer gespielt und sich die Finger verbrannt, was solls geh zu Deinem Anwalt und klär das dort.

Hier sollte man mal wieder zum Thema zurückkehren!

Falls es einer vergessen hat: Hier dreht sich alles um Linux und speziell um Gentoo-Linux.

so und nun häng hier einer mal ein Schloß vor.

----------

## reptile

@anarcho: chrib meinte, dass von dem gewerblich handelnden privatpersonen verklagt würden, und nicht google.

----------

## Anarcho

@reptile

Und mein Post bezieht sich auf Neo's Post, in dem er schreibt das die Klage von einer Privatperson aus kommt.

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

Hallo,

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem: der Telefonanbieter Mobilcom will von mir eine Rechnung von ca. 30€ erstattet haben. Es handelt sich dabei um eine Summe angefallender Grundgebühren, die ich aber vertraglich erlassen bekommen hatte.

De facto bekomme ich seit ca. 2 Jahren Briefe, die Verhandlungssumme beläuft sich jetzt auf ca. 600 - 700€.

Da ich aber, so wie auch du, im eindeutigen Vorteil bin, habe ich beim örtlichen Landgericht eine Verlegung des Prozesses von Lübecl nach Erlangen beantragt. Da ich eine Privatperson bin, ist dies kostenlos, und da bei Gericht nur Beamte arbeiten, dauert es eine Weile.

So wie ich das sehe, wird es einen Prozeß wegen der angefallenen Kosten geben, also der 30€ zuzüglich der Zinsen. Aber Mobilcom wird mich, bin keine Jurist, aber wohl noch einmal auf die Anwaltskosten verklagen müssen, du dass werden sie sich hoffentlich überlegen, da sich das bestimmt nochmal solange hinziehen wird.

Und mir bleibt die Hoffnung, dass wegen des geringen Streitwertes von 30€ das Verfahren vor Gericht abgelehnt wird.

----------

## RealGeizt

 *fabi@allstuff.de wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem: der Telefonanbieter Mobilcom will von mir eine Rechnung von ca. 30 erstattet haben. Es handelt sich dabei um eine Summe angefallender Grundgebühren, die ich aber vertraglich erlassen bekommen hatte.
> 
> De facto bekomme ich seit ca. 2 Jahren Briefe, die Verhandlungssumme beläuft sich jetzt auf ca. 600 - 700.
> ...

 

Warum wollen die Kohle haben die ihnen nicht zusteht? 

Du hast ja geschrieben, dass du diese Grundgebühren _vertraglich_ erlassen bekommen hast.

Ein Vertrag ist ein Vertrag oder bin ich im falschen Film?

Noch was zu dem Gmail-Account verchecker...wie blöd muss man eigentlich sein?

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann hast du sogar gelesen, dass es in den AGB untersagt ist die Accounts zu verkaufen?

Wieso machst du das trotzdem?

Ja, sicher! Ein Fehler kann jeder machen aber wie schon einige gesagt haben muss man auch dafür gerade stehen.

Dämliche Aktion aber sowas von...darauf würde sogar nicht mal ich kommen.

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

Vertrag war leider nur mündlich. Sie wollen sich nicht daran halten.

Bloß mein Recht zu beweisen wäre aufwendiger, als einfach nur nicht zu bezahlen.

----------

## RealGeizt

 *fabi@allstuff.de wrote:*   

> Vertrag war leider nur mündlich. Sie wollen sich nicht daran halten.
> 
> Bloß mein Recht zu beweisen wäre aufwendiger, als einfach nur nicht zu bezahlen.

 

Das ist natürlich scheisse...aber sowas sollte man sich natürlich schriftlich geben lassen.

Nun, du hast schon recht, dass es aufwendiger ist dein Recht zu beweisen als nicht zu zahlen.

Nur hoffe ich, dass du am Schluss nicht verurteilt wirst die Verfahrenskosten und die 30 Euro zu zahlen.

----------

## larophel

Ich kann dir leider kein Geld geben, aber ich kann dir gerne eine Gmail-Invitiation anbieten. Vielleicht kannst du die ja verkaufen oder so...

----------

## Neo1907

[quote="RealGeizt"] *fabi@allstuff.de wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Noch was zu dem Gmail-Account verchecker...wie blöd muss man eigentlich sein?
> 
> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann hast du sogar gelesen, dass es in den AGB untersagt ist die Accounts zu verkaufen?
> ...

 

das mit der agb habe ich erst nach der ganzen aktion gelesen.. du willst mir ja nicht erzählen das du alle agb´s liest bevor du dich irgendwo anmeldest, oder?

----------

## 76062563

 *larophel wrote:*   

> Ich kann dir leider kein Geld geben, aber ich kann dir gerne eine Gmail-Invitiation anbieten. Vielleicht kannst du die ja verkaufen oder so...

 

LOL  :Laughing: 

----------

## chrib

[quote="Neo1907"] *RealGeizt wrote:*   

>  *fabi@allstuff.de wrote:*   
> 
> Noch was zu dem Gmail-Account verchecker...wie blöd muss man eigentlich sein?
> 
> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann hast du sogar gelesen, dass es in den AGB untersagt ist die Accounts zu verkaufen?
> ...

 

Also ich persönliche mache das, genauso wie ich die Datenschutzklauseln genauer unter die Lupe nehme.

----------

## RealGeizt

[quote="Neo1907"] *RealGeizt wrote:*   

>  *fabi@allstuff.de wrote:*   
> 
> Noch was zu dem Gmail-Account verchecker...wie blöd muss man eigentlich sein?
> 
> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann hast du sogar gelesen, dass es in den AGB untersagt ist die Accounts zu verkaufen?
> ...

 

Stimmt! Ich lese Sie nicht alle aber ich weiss, dass man sowas nicht machen darf!

Seh es ein, dass es eine wirklich für dich unvorteilhafte und dumme Aktion war.

Oder würdest du es toll finden, wenn ich eine Email von deiner Domain geschenkt bekomme und ich verkaufe Sie wieder, dass ich Geld gewonnen habe?

Alleine schon aus moralischen Gründen weiss man, dass man so etwas nicht macht.

----------

## Ragin

Also mal zum mitschreiben:

Was für ein Recht hat G-Mail Mitglieder von Gmail zu verklagen?

Vom Prinzip her handeln die abgemahnten Mitglieder mit Accounts von Gmail (also einer Fremdmarke/einem Fremdprodukt). Nur weil da ein Minus fehlt und der Name ansonsten ähnlich ist sehe ich keinerlei Bezug. Ich möchte auch bezweifeln, dass jemand G-Mail meinte und Gmail bekommen hat (denn diese Firma habe ich bis dato noch nie gehört, von Gmail dagegen schon sehr viel). Ich sehe keinerlei Verbindung zwischen dem Verkauf von einem Gmail-Account und dem Markenname "G-Mail ...und die Post geht ab" (oder wie auch immer). Letzterer ist länger und wird auch mit einem Trennzeichen geschrieben.

Eine Klage gegen Google aus Markenrechtsgründen würde ich ja zwecks gleicher Branche und der Gefahr der Verwechslung anhand des Haupnamens (Gmail/G-Mail) verstehen, nicht aber gegen die Mitglieder. Nichtmal wenn diese 1.000.000,- Euro dafür verlangen würden.

Zu dem Verkauf allgemein:

Ich denke mal diese "Ich verkaufe meinen Account"-Mentalität (gut, dann bleiben wir halt bei den Anbietern von Dienstleistungen statt den Geschenken) kommt auch durch Spiele wie Diablo/Ultima Online usw. Dort wird ja auch ein reger Handel betrieben. Und wer ein sinnloses Haus in UO für 1.000,- Euro kauft oder für 500,- Euro eine Waffe bei Diablo (von den Charakteren mal abgesehen) soll es doch tun. Sicher Blizzard oder Origin profitieren in den Fällen auch nicht von dem Verkauf. Dafür gibt es aber kostenpflichtige Server, das Programm selbst kostet Geld oder Werbeeinnahmen. Bei den jeweiligen Parteien (sei es google, Blizzard, Origin) kommt zusätzlich der Vorteil auf, dass es sich entweder um wirkliche Beta-Tester (also Leute, die auch Interesse haben) oder eine größere Spielgemeinde (Bekanntheitsgrad...) handelt. Sie haben also indirekt auch einen Nutzen davon. Würden sie diesen nicht sehen, so würden diese ihre Mitglieder verklagen (was dann auch vollkommen rechtens wäre und wo ich auch "selbst Schuld" sagen würde).

Aber in diesem Fall ist es einfach absolut nicht nachvollziehbar, dass Firma X Kunden der Firma Y verklagt, weil diese das Produkt von Firma Y verkaufen, obwohl es vollkommen von Firma X getrennt/unterschiedlich ist.

----------

## christophd

Ich würde den prozess bei ebay versteigern um zu Geld zu kommen. 

Und solange es nur 1000 sind...

----------

## oscarwild

Meine Frau arbeitet in der Branche, daher habe ich eine vage Ahnung vom Markenrecht, Jurist bin ich Gott sei Dank aber nicht.

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Also mal zum mitschreiben:
> 
> Was für ein Recht hat G-Mail Mitglieder von Gmail zu verklagen?
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Genau das ist der kritische Punkt! G-Mail kann wahrscheinlich in der Tat gegen Google Gmail vorgehen, die Branche ist die selbe, ein Trennzeichen wird da zur Unterscheidung nicht unbedingt reichen.

Mit der gleichen Begründung sind auch kommerzielle Anbieter dran, die die strittigen Produkte vertreiben - es besteht auch hier Verwechslungsgefahr, und zum Vertrieb der Marke G-Mail ist eine kostenpflichtige Lizenz nötig. Wäre das anders, würde jeder gewiefte Gauner ganz legal einfach als Vertrieb auftreten, eine Scheinfirma in der Karibik als Produzent benennen, und eifrig Pumma Schuhe, Sonny Fernsehgeräte und n--Vidia Grafikkarten verticken.

Entscheidend wird sein, ob Neo eine kommerzielle Absicht nachzuweisen ist - und je nach Anzahl der verkauften Accounts ist das durchaus drin. In dem Fall kann es auch noch passieren, dass sich Vater Staat sich anschließend relativ unhöflich nach Gewerbeschein und der nicht abgeführten Umsatzsteuer erkundigt.

Nachdem Neo auch noch in diesem Thread einräumt, dass man die Dummheit anderer ohne Gewissensbisse ausnutzen und Ihnen Geld aus der Tasche ziehen darf, und auch noch eine Spur über seinen Domainnamen auf seine Anschrift legt, kann ich wirklich nur den Kopf schütteln...

----------

## Kev111

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Genau das ist der kritische Punkt! G-Mail kann wahrscheinlich in der Tat gegen Google Gmail vorgehen, die Branche ist die selbe, ein Trennzeichen wird da zur Unterscheidung nicht unbedingt reichen.

 

Ja, ich habe mal in einer Reportage gesehen, dass entscheidend ist, wie etwas (die Marke) ausgesprochen, nicht wie sie geschrieben wird.

Wo wir gerade beim thema G-Mail Invitations sind:

Ich habe auch noch 50, wieviel zahlst du mir denn dafür?

Ach richtig, das war ja andersrum, du wolltest ja geld haben ... tut mir leid, kann ich nicht mit dienen.

----------

## Anarcho

Nene,

ich wollte sie nichtmal haben wenn ich geld bekommen würde....

Aber zum Thema:

Ich habe bei uns auch ne zeitlang in der Markenabteilung gearbeitet. Das mit dem Aussprechen ist schon ne wichtige Sache für eine Verwechslungsgefahr. Aber es können nicht nur Wörter/Sätze angemeldet werden, sondern auch Töne, Bilder, Symbole, usw. 

Die Sache ist wirklich recht kompliziert und da hier sowohl Branche als auch Text/Aussprache fast völlig übereinstimmen sehe ich auch gute chancen für G-mail. 

Mir ist es egal, sollen sie ruhig google vom deutschen markt klagen. Ich will eh keinen gmail-account. Ich hasse es nämlich wenn man meine Mails scannt!

----------

## ruth

Hallo,

habe gerade folgendes gelesen:

 *google wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prohibited Actions
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Du hast also gegen Googles AGBs verstossen.

Warum sollte Google dich also unterstützen wollen?

Sei froh, wenn Google dich nicht auch noch verklagt...

dann:

 *golem wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ausdrücklich wies Giersch darauf hin, dass nur solche Gmail-Nutzer abgemahnt wurden, die in großer Anzahl mit Gmail-Einladungen gehandelt haben, so dass ein Handeln im geschäftlichen Verkehr vorliegt.
> ...

 

_falls_ das stimmen sollte, wird wohl auch das dann zutreffen:

 *orcarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Entscheidend wird sein, ob Neo eine kommerzielle Absicht nachzuweisen ist - und je nach Anzahl der verkauften Accounts ist das durchaus drin. In dem Fall kann es auch noch passieren, dass sich Vater Staat sich anschließend relativ unhöflich nach Gewerbeschein und der nicht abgeführten Umsatzsteuer erkundigt. 
> 
> 

 

freu dich also lieber, wenn nicht auch noch das Gewerbeaufsichtsamt/Finanzamt auf dich zukommen...

Schliesslich und endlich hast du ja versucht, weniger informierten Zeitgenossen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.

Deshalb ist es ein himmelweiter Unterschied, ob Lieschen Meier abgemahnt wird,

weil sie das Impressum auf ihrer kleinen Webseite vergessen hat oder du,

der du genauso die Dummheit/Nichtinformiertheit von Leuten ausnutzen und ihnen das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen wolltest...

und dann auch noch um Geld betteln, wenn der Schuss nach hinten losgeht...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Deshalb von mir:

trags mit Fassung und lern draus.

gruss

ruth

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

hab den Thread erst vorhin gesehen, aber jetzt alles gelesen.

Ich stimme ruth voll zu, du hast dir das eingebrockt (und so unwissend wie du dich in den Posts hier gibst, warst du wohl doch nicht), jetzt musst du auch die Konsequenzen tragen.

Sei froh, wenn es bei 1000€ bleibt und nicht noch viel mehr auf dich zukommt.

ChrisM

----------

## kruemel0809

vielleicht noch zum thema rechtsschutzversicherung...: die zahl bei urherberrechtsstreitigkeiten nicht, also würd ich mir im zweifelsfall doch überlegen, ob du ne anwalt bemühst, weil falls du verlieren solltest, musst du die 1000 euro und zusätzlich noch deine + die anwaltskosten der gegenpartei zahlen...

----------

## Ragin

Da er noch Schüler ist erhält er höchstwahrscheinlich Gerichtskostenbeihilfe. Somit wäre das finanzielle sowieso in seinem Fall hinfällig.

Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob der Staat nicht auch das Einkommen Eltern in solchen Fällen (du wohnst ja sicher noch zu Hause) prüft und ggf. die Eltern (wenn sie denn genug verdienen) zumindest zu einer Teilzahlung verpflichtet.

Solche Fragen kann dir aber der Anwalt deiner Wahl auch genauer beantworten.

----------

## flash49

Wenn ich eure Antworten so sehe, dann gehen die meisten davon aus, daß die Abmahnung berechtigt war.  Da gab es aber schon mehrere, die mit Massenabmahnungen anderen das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen haben.  Der bekannteste Fall ist die (inzwischen gelöschte) Marke Explorer. 

 *Quote:*   

> Massenabmahnungen
> 
> Noch vor einigen Jahren machte ein Münchener Anwalt für sich Furore, als er zahlreiche Hochschulen wegen verschiedenster angeblicher Markenverstöße in Anspruch nahm. Vor allem stieß sich der Anwalt an der Verwendung der angeblich für ihn geschützten Bezeichnung Explorer". In der Zwischenzeit haben sich die Hochschulen gegen diese Massenabmahnungen zur Wehr gesetzt und die Gerichte auf ihrer Seite ziehen können. Die entsprechenden Massenabmahnungen gelten als Rechtsmißbrauch; losgelöst von den kennzeichenrechtlichen Bedenken. 

  (Quelle: http://www.forschung-und-lehre.de/archiv/06-03/hoeren.html

Also Massenabmahnungen sind illegal! Sucht mal bei google nach "massenabmahnungen illegal", dann findet ihr einiges! Auch rechtskräftige Urteile!

@Neo1907

Da du die Abmahnung schon unterschrieben hast, wird die Sache schwierig. Aber für alle anderen gilt: Unterschreibt NIEMALS eine Abmahnung, wenn Sie nicht berechtig ist oder sich um Teil einer Massenabmahnung handelt!

Ob eine Abmahnung berechtigt ist läßt sich meist nicht direkt sagen, aber wenn sich um eine bekannte Firma handelt, die meist mehr an der Sache, als an der Erstattung der Anwaltskosten interessiert ist lohnt es sich mit der Firma direkt Kontakt aufzunehmen, um über die Anwaltskosten zu verhandeln. In diesem Fall bezweifle ich aber den Erfolg einer solchen Anfrage.

Vieleicht solltest du es mal in einem anderen Forum versuchen. Das hier http://www.publex.de/ ist ziemlich gut.

edit:

diese Seite befasst sich nur mit Premiere Abmahnungen, enthält aber einige Tipps:

http://www.smartbroking.de/

----------

## slick

Wie ich finde ein würdiger Abschluß für den Thread. Es wurden insgesamt ausreichend Hinweise und Links zu diesem OTOT gepostet.

Thread locked --slick

----------

